# Steam lässt sich nicht installieren



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juni 2011)

*Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hi, hab mein Sys neu aufgesetzt (Win7 64bit) und hab nicht sonderlich daran gedacht den Steamordner zu sichern. 
Wollte jetzt Steam installieren, doch es funktioniert nicht. Besser gesagt bei der installation kommt es zum Punkt Steam Update, und dann kommt ein Fehlerfenster

Steam.exe (main exception): ERROR: delete of steam.exe.failed, Win32 Error 5 "Zugriff verweigert"

Ich habs über eine Spiele DVD (L4D) zu installieren versucht, braucht man für 64bit ne andere Steam.exe? Weil bei der Fehlermeldung Win32 Error steht???


----------



## -Phoenix- (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

Moin

nen Freund hatte das Problem vor ein paar Tagen auch.
Lad dier Steam von der HP runter und Installiere es einfach im Abgesicherten Modus und schon funktioniert alles.

Abgesicherten Modus : Start->Ausführen -> msconfig ->Start -> Abgesicherter Start (netzwerk)

lg.


----------



## mmayr (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

Kaspersky abschalten! Kann bei der Steam-Installation Wunder wirken!


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

Danke euch beiden.
Habe Kaspersky abgeschaltet, und konnte es nun installieren. Bricht es zwar ab bei 26% (wie vorher) jedoch ohne Fehlermeldung. Bei erneutem klick aufs Desktopsymbol lädt er aber weiter und aktualisiert es komplett.
Soweit so gut. Jetzt kann ich mich aber unter bestehendem Konto nicht mehr anmelden
Und JA ich bin mir 100% sicher das mein Passwort stimmt, benutze das selbe auch in nem anderen Forum.
Jemand ne Idee???

Edit:
Ok, dieser Steam Guard erkennt das ich von einem anderen PC zugreifen will (obwohl dies natürlich nicht der Fall ist) und schickt automatisch eine E-Mail mit einem Sicherheitscode zur bestätigung um auch 
diesen PC (der natürlich der selbe ist) für das Konto freizuschalten. Da ich es öfter probiert hab, hab ich natürlich einige E-Mails bekommen
So, man geht ins Postfach und öffnet die letzte Mail...kopiert den Code..versucht sich erneut einzulogen..geht nicht...dann kommt bla bla Code wurde an ihr e E-Mail Adresse geschickt bitte füge Sie ihn ein.
Gesagt getan....und Bääm alter Code! Häääää? Ahhh! Natürlich, sobald man sich ja einlogen will wird erneut ein neuer Code verschickt.....WTF!
Egal....neuen Code reinGEHÄMMMMERT! .....und Geht doch

Danke nochmal, es funzt jetzt.

P.S   Valve hat sich mit der Übersetzung der Anleitung der Fehlerbehebung von Eglisch auf Deutsch mal richtig mühe gegeben. Lediglich die FRage wird (teils) auf Deutsch übersetzt, die Antwort natürlich nicht!
        Oder ich hab paar E-Mails mit der kompletten Übersetzung bekommen

Alter Schwede!!!


----------



## -Phoenix- (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

kanst du dich den hier mit deinen Daten anmelden?

Welcome to Steam


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

Habs Editiert.
Nach gefühlten 36 E-Mails, und einer misshandlung meiner Tastatur hab ich´s geschafft.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Nils0410 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

hallo ich weiß das es schon was her ist das dieser Beitrag gepostet wurde aber trotzdem mein Steam lässt sich nicht online installieren habe mir damals auf Steam Arma 3 gekauft und dann installiert. konnte später meine Apps nicht mehr öffnen (Auf dem Gesamten Pc) also ich habe sie angeklickt und manchmal hat es nichtmal geladen habe dann steam komplett deinstalliert und wollte es wieder installieren und jetzt steht da das ich zu wenig speicher habe !!! ich habe keine lösung mehr Brauche hilfe


----------



## Nils0410 (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Steam lässt sich nicht installieren*

hallo ich weiß das es schon was her ist das dieser Beitrag gepostet wurde aber trotzdem mein Steam lässt sich nicht online installieren habe mir damals auf Steam Arma 3 gekauft und dann installiert. konnte später meine Apps nicht mehr öffnen (Auf dem Gesamten Pc) also ich habe sie angeklickt und manchmal hat es nichtmal geladen habe dann steam komplett deinstalliert und wollte es wieder installieren und jetzt steht da das ich zu wenig speicher habe !!! ich habe keine lösung mehr Brauche hilfe bin echt am ende meiner geduld!


----------

